

What Will Apple Buy with Its $51 Billion? - grellas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/11/what-will-apple-buy-with-its-51-billion/65950/

======
brudgers
I doubt Apple should spend any significant fraction of $51 billion on the next
CEO. That kind of money won't attract many people with something to prove.

Purchasing a media catalog would make sense given their increasing use of
access to content as a major way of differentiating their products and Steve
Jobs history in the media industry.

Edit: They could always pay a dividend.

------
brudgers
With $51 billion, they could buy Major League Baseball...or a majority stake
in Disney at current market cap.

------
fondue
Must they buy something with their $51 Billion?

